# suggestions?



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

so the 75 seems to be settling down now. the maroon clown is having fun. he seems to favor the one corner of the tank on the top, but he swims around the tank now, checking on the two green chromis or the blue chromis. I have a few turbo snails and blue-legged hermits that are keeping things clean.

I'm looking for future tankmates, something cool, maybe with some color. I have two stores that have good selections. Can I add something like a wrasse? maybe a 6-line? Reef safe compatability is important. I someday hope to host an anemone for my maroon (need to verify if he's wild and not tank raised)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Look at the fairy wrasses and dwarf angels. Enjoy!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wrasses have always been favorites of mine, and I certainly recommend checking into them.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

okies wrasses are on the list


----------

